# DIY turtle "island"? in 8000g aquarium??



## Mermaidlady (Oct 19, 2012)

*c/p*I take care of two 8000g aquariums and I want to house turtles. The only problem is the skimmers are not suitable (like most big aquariums); therefore, I would need to build a way for the turtles to get out. A few people have already suggested foam, but I wouldn't think it would be sturdy enough (even mounted). Also, I do not want it to look tacky in any shape or form, and would like it to look natural to aquarium. I could silicone rocks together and mount it somehow? I just need it to match the paint on the back "rock" wall. (which i would need to find aquarium safe paint). Any ideas?? Anything would be helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

You have 2 - 8000 gallon aquariums?!?!?!?!?!
Bu-bu-bu-but your turtles would be fine in 1 of them!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL Brian


You can construct a ledge using styrofoam. Basically you take the foam and cut it and shape it using an xacto knife and aquarium silicon. Then you coat it with quickrete to help make it look like normal rocks. Once its dried and cured you can silicon it to your tank. 

Or you can get some slate rocks or other types, and stack them to make him a ledge

Or you can turn one into a paludarium. lol.


----------



## Mermaidlady (Oct 19, 2012)

Brian- The aquariums are not MINE, but I'm an aquarist so it's my job . And Majerah-That sounds awesome. I want thinking about siliconing it to some sort or bracket on the back wall so it can be removed if needed? Where can I get quickcrete and how much would it cost me? I already have thought of making a ledge but my aquarium is 8 ft deep and would be pretty hard/space consuming.


----------



## Mermaidlady (Oct 19, 2012)

And what foam would be best?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can find the stuff at Home Depot or Lowes, or really any other home improvement store. look online for some DIYs on making the background. The same rules would apply to the ledge. You can even let it stay afloat and anchor it with a piece of rigid airline tubing and a suction cup. That way it would move with the water level and still be in the same basic spot.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

pictures please


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

<---- extremely jealous. Pictures, pretty please?


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

FIRST how long/wide do you want your beach to be, 

second how thick is the body/bottom of your tank Load calculations material and such.

FIRST you want to build a structure as a base. I submit that standard sewer brick should be your base as its chemically resistant and more importantly almost chemically neutral (it is clay after all it has SOME reactivity), relatively light and dang near indestructible (100 year old brick exposed even to modern house hold chemicals not to mention human Urine and Poop stands up just fine.) Stack it somewhat loose to rough the shape you want it If you feel the need make up some Sandment (LOTS of sand Little bit o concrete and use it as dry fill)to fill in the voids. Use a fish/animal safe spray foam to rough in the wanted contours. THEN take fine mesh fiberglass 100 pound test and adhere it to the spray foam then skim coat the fiberglass with quickcrete to cover at final contour and texture, Seal with an epoxy primer then paint... If you coat the spray foam with vaseline and use a LOT more fiberglass you can make a mold.


----------

